# Guns and Hoses



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Man I can't wait! I'm sharpening my speartips, and put on new bands! I'm ready to shoot some monster fish. I hate it for all you guys who are going to have to give a concession speech, but I'll help you write it. Just kidding! Figured it was officially time to let the trash talking begin!!:shedevil


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Aren't you at work?:nonono


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Same old gear, same old tips, same old bands and I'll still take the big ones. Nice new bands are for wimps.:moon


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's the deal I'm the best there is. Plain and simple. I wake up in the morning and I piss excellence. 



You can't have two number ones. 
'cause that would be eleven.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Rich, those pics you got are OLD, what have you done latley????oke


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Nice new bands are for wimps.:moon*


*

Jon, that's not the song you were singing after that cobe threw your shaft, come on, you know you have decked out your gun to the max for this one. With all the spare bands you carry, you could pass as a walking surgical resupply center!oke*


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm feeling.......exitatious! We are gong balls out on this. Sniper is strapping mesh bags of chum to hisself. I am wondering how many prizes they will let one team win.


----------

